
Purify the Air in Your House with These Indoor Plants - albird
https://www.ndtv.com/offbeat/world-environment-day-2020-purify-the-air-in-your-house-with-these-indoor-plants-2241055
======
bb123
I'm very skeptical that these plants can significantly change the indoor
environment, unless you turn your house into a greenhouse. Does anyone have a
source pointing to the contrary?

~~~
rendx
You are right to be skeptical.

"A Popular Benefit of Houseplants Is a Myth: The science is clear: Indoor
vegetation doesn’t significantly remove pollutants from the air."

[https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/03/indoor-p...](https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/03/indoor-
plants-clean-air-best-none-them/584509/)

"Recently, Waring and his colleagues reanalyzed all 195 studies that have
examined whether houseplants can filter the air. They found that some types of
plants can remove higher amounts of VOCs than others. But once you factor in
the effects of working in a large room, none of the plants are able to do
much."

